# Must read article for everyone



## dan27 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi,
Must read article for everyone
Whether You're a Dog or a Cat Person, Make Sure to be a Prepared Pet Person
http://www.redcross.org/article/0,1072, ... 95,00.html
Have a great day


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for posting that.


----------

